

State of Project Voldemort - Maro
http://groups.google.com/group/project-voldemort/browse_thread/thread/5b2f6331e329590e

======
devmonk
Ugh. I for one am sick of the discussions of whether to use maven or ivy, etc.
in a Java project. Just as old is the conversation about whether the project
should be an Apache project. The ant (later: ant+ivy) vs. maven thing and
whether a (major) project should go into Apache has been ongoing since the
early 2000s in one project or another.

It is interesting in relation to Voldemort, but egads... this is one of the
reasons I'm glad to sneak away into Ruby, etc. a good bit.

~~~
stanleydrew
This is a really interesting discussion that only touches on ivy, maven etc.
at the very end. There are some good ideas for ways to keep a project relevant
and increasing adoption. Notably the call for more non-LinkedIn committers
that is brought up in the original post and addressed somewhere in the middle.

